# recommended size to start with?



## darby (Apr 28, 2005)

what would be a good size to start out with? 
i really never had any fish other then gold fish 
and i like to get a couple of 1'' red bellys and watch them 
grow or would it be better to get the bigger ones instead
or does size not matter?


----------



## WildRed (May 19, 2005)

i would get at least a 55gallon tank to start and get maybe 4 or 5 1inch reds to start


----------



## WildRed (May 19, 2005)

oh yeah sorry i forgot get at least one aqua clear 110(formerly 500), i say at least b/c i would run more than one filter in a 55 gallon. also 1inch piranhas must be fed at least once a day


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I agree, just start out with a 55 gallon tank and get 5 red bellied piranha. The reason I want you to get 5 is because you may just lose some anonymously or some may get eaten from the rest of the pack, as piranha are very cannabalistic. Then, of course, they will outgrow that tank fast, so you will have to either get a bigger tank, or get rid of a few fish. There really is no starter tank. You could start on a 10 gallon tank (can't keep any piranha in it though) or even a 300 gallon tank if you wanted. Whatever suits your budget, and how serious you are about this hobby will let you make that choice on the tank size.
~Taylor~


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

it's indeed better to start with little redbellies, because then you can see them grow ... and they grow very quick, especially in the beginning


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

yes i agree with red bellies, because also any mistakes u make in your beginner stage can be easily fixed with a few dollars/ pounds!

ian


----------



## novicimo (Sep 21, 2004)

To tell ya the truth id start with 1 red belly and a 20 gallon tank. if you never had other fish tanks i think by the time you would need to get a bigger tank for him youll know if you want it or not. Ive had 30 gallon setups since i was like 5 or so, and when i bought my first 90 gallon and my first piranha it was like starting all over again. So my point would be see if you really want it first, cause if you dont you can give the P away and you wont have to shell out much cash for a new 20 gallon setup, nm if you can find a used one or have one yourself. thats my .02 cents


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

novicimo said:


> To tell ya the truth id start with 1 red belly and a 20 gallon tank. if you never had other fish tanks i think by the time you would need to get a bigger tank for him youll know if you want it or not. Ive had 30 gallon setups since i was like 5 or so, and when i bought my first 90 gallon and my first piranha it was like starting all over again. So my point would be see if you really want it first, cause if you dont you can give the P away and you wont have to shell out much cash for a new 20 gallon setup, nm if you can find a used one or have one yourself. thats my .02 cents
> [snapback]1032026[/snapback]​


i don't think 1 red belly is a good idea, it 's pretty sad 
you need at least 3, but as they are cannibalistic when young, better get a few extra


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

IMO, as for "How big" I say get the absolute biggest tank you can possibly get.


----------



## WildRed (May 19, 2005)

get a 125 you wont be sorry


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Personally, if i could redo everything i did with this hobby, as far as pygos go i would get a 75 gallon minimum. 55G's are good for solitary serra's imo. As far as size goes the bigger the p, the easier is to feed and less tank mess.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

If you're willing to spend the extra money, then I'd get them around 4". They seem to be a bit hardier once they reach that size.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

start with 3 or 4 reds in a 75 gallon


----------



## darby (Apr 28, 2005)

i was thinking of getting a 100 gallon one 
with 3 red bellys


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

darby said:


> i was thinking of getting a 100 gallon one
> with 3 red bellys
> [snapback]1033065[/snapback]​


That's an awesome idea. The more space for each piranha the healthier and happier they grow up to be. I would keep three though and no lower because if you had 2 they would most likely challenge each other all the time until one was dead, and 1 red belly would be boring and shy.
~Taylor~


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

darby said:


> i was thinking of getting a 100 gallon one
> with 3 red bellys
> [snapback]1033065[/snapback]​


The 100 gallon tank sounds great, but personally, I'd get twice as many fish as you're talkin' about!


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

darby said:


> i was thinking of getting a 100 gallon one
> with 3 red bellys
> [snapback]1033065[/snapback]​


If you are getting a 100g i would go for a piraya, 2 caribe, a tern and two reds









But thats just my opinion.


----------

